

Co-Founder Wanted.. lots of awesome products - UnFundedHype

Innovative mind with a lot of products. I currently have http://www.Gamerholic.com a competitive gaming platform where gamers play for money (3k registered users, low activity). http://www.Dreamybids.com (500 registered users low activity) an auction service for the things you can't auction on ebay and the cool things you'd want to win. Freetawn.com my gateway into telecom, a calling card service for international calls (would like my own soft phone app). Citizen50.com a way to put a stop to race profiling, UnFundedHype.com is a shirts site, I also have the domain for sale, pickstinct.com a domain I'd like to make into a sick sports picking website for sports bets (it's like a social way to find good sports pickers). And I still have an idea for a revolutionary payment system that turns the current model on it's head.<p>I moved to san fran from DC 5 months ago and I need to build a team. An accelerator is really interested in the competitive high score API for the gamerholic service. This is a patent pending system that is pretty freaking cool.<p>The new crowd funding laws kick in in two months, so now is really the time for any start-uper to get their aces in their places. The 1st 6 months next year should see a LOT of start ups getting funding without chasing down VC's.<p>Visit the sites, if you are ready to do some really cool innovative things and you are a team player willing to play your position. Lets make things happen.<p>If you don't have money to buy into a start up I'm fine with it, there is an auction up now where you can get 5% of my Gamerholic start up (including dreamybids) for $25. This way you get a full experience of my innovative ideas.<p>Here's a link to the auction. http://www.dreamybids.com/contest.php?id=331<p>Hit me up with any questions @UnFundedHype, or 415-867-5336- Anari facebook: facebook.com/ehustla
======
willmitchell
Love the Gamerholic idea, but there are some legal issues that sites with
similar business models run into when attempting to scale.

Also - you have way too many projects going on at once. You'll probably hate
me saying that, but it is true, and I know it is true because I have had to
force myself not to work on more than 1 company at a time :)

Will

~~~
UnFundedHype
Skilled gaming is 100% legal. If even Chris Christie is calling for poker to
be legal for online play, I think you'll see a the laws ease in the next year
or two. I was very surprised to learn betting on horse races is legal online.

There is also an innovative way to make poker fully legal for online play by
just tweaking the rules a bit. I had a game developer excited to take that
project on, but not for equity.

These projects were over years. Gaming can be seasonal as you scale, madden
players play from September to april, nba 2k players from october to june
etc.. COD players are worried about modded controllers and fighting game
players about lag so I put up other projects to fill in the seasons.

Merchandising will be were we make the bulk of our money with gamerholic.
Gamerholic is a persona, from shirts to gaming accessories. Many gamers have
been asking for a real life version of our logo, which looks like a gaming
controller filled with alcohol.

Dreamybids is just an example service of how much fun we can have gamifying
things.

The other projects are a self funding option, just build and sell if the
opportunity comes.

~~~
logn
Have you seen <http://skillbet.com> ?

~~~
UnFundedHype
Just saw it. Good concept

